
Sweden’s Transport Agency moved all of its data to “the cloud” - metafunctor
https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/blog/2017/07/swedish-transport-agency-worst-known-governmental-leak-ever-is-slowly-coming-to-light/
======
shakna
> ...as managed by IBM, two years ago.

Has anything followed a phrase like that successfully in recent years?

------
type0
> trial where a Director General in Sweden was fined half a month’s pay. Given
> how much the establishment has got each other’s backs, this sentence was
> roughly equivalent to life in prison for a common person...

All animals are equal but some animals are more equal than others.

------
andrey_utkin
Could anybody please elaborate, in which way the mishandling happened? The
author seems to claim it happened because of cloud management personell, but
from linked articles it seems swedish agency staff has published wrong
datasets. So this exact leak is not up to how cloud was handled, but how the
data (regardless of where stored) was handled by authorized personell, no?

~~~
Ovah
Both. To make a project deadline, the department head signed a waiver to bring
on personal without security clearance.

Apparently, companies may subscribe to the vehicle registry. One batch
contained people with protected identities. Instead of asking customers to
destroy the registry and sending a new, without sensitive information, the
Transport Agency sent an open e-mail with all registration and chassis numbers
of all those cars owned by persons with a protected identity. The companies
were then asked to clean the sensitive data themselves.

------
paradite
Why is this css used to hide the title link?

    
    
      :root [href^="https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/"]
      { display: none !important; }
      :root *[atm2xmk][hidden] { display: none !important; }
    

Edit: Never mind, it is my ad blocker.

------
krylon
Wow.

Until about halfway through the article I thought this was satire. Sadly, I
was mistaken.

------
remline
The final conclusion is a bit bizarre, how can one possibly be responsible for
maintaining one's own privacy given this revelation?

I think it is a crime to mislead your government as to your own identity and
address so they can't leak it with their knowledge of any special role you
have with them.. One can at best change behaviors to not have private data.
I.e. refuse government positions, refuse to bear witness, etc.

